# Adobe Bridge & Camera Raw Help



## z|x (Aug 19, 2007)

First of all, I am noob at using Adobe Bridge and Camera Raw.

Here are 2 situations:

1. I am in Adobe Bridge, I select about 5 images, and adjust the contrast and exposure in Camera Raw. After that, I click on "Done". The images in Adobe Bridge show up with the new colour settings. But when I check the files in Explorer, they havent changed, they still have the old colour settings. So, how do I apply the new settings to these files?

2. I am in Adobe Bridge. I select 7 images and rotate them within Adobe Bridge itself. But when I check in Explorer, they still have the old unrotated images. How do I apply the changes to the files?

Any help would be great.

Thanks!!


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Question 1) After you do your thing with RAW, in Bridge go edit>apply raw conversion.

Question 2) Do maintain the rotation, you must double click on the image to open it in Photoshop and then "save" or "save as" as appropriate.


----------

